# Pink Jellybean



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought this cute little succulent at a local farmer's market a few years ago.
The whole things was beautifully pink, but over time, it turned light green with greyish hue as seen here.

Only top will turn pink during the winter.
At least I get some pink. 

If you look closer, there is a white top instead pink also. It is a fun plant to look at.

Took a lot of abuse. I tend to really neglect succulent and they look bad with most of the bottom leaves gone long ago. 
With this particular plant, the fallen bean (leaf) readily sprouts roots and new plantlet off of them. 

I had over 20 of those little starters, but then one day I got tired and needed space, so they all had to go, except for this main plant, well, remnant of the main plant as the main plant died off leaving only those dry wrinkly old stems and what you see in the pot are new growth that developed at the base of the old stems.
What a survivor, but I really need to take better care of this little guy.

Anybody familiar with this plant??


----------



## Secundino (Jan 17, 2017)

Some kind of _Sedum_?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it might be Sedum rubrotinctum 'Aurora'


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2017)

This is why I like succulents!


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll have to again spread all the fallen leaves now. They are getting messy. lol

I love it, I just wish I could figure out a way to make them nice and pink all the way again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2017)

I think it is commonly known as a "Burro's Tail" -- it will grow long with lots of branches, and the little leaves drop all over the place, and can start new plants wherever they fall on soil.


----------

